
Notepad++ repository is being spammed after “Free Uyghur” release - Reventlov
https://github.com/notepad-plus-plus/notepad-plus-plus
======
amiga-workbench
[https://web.archive.org/web/20191030102751/https://github.co...](https://web.archive.org/web/20191030102751/https://github.com/notepad-
plus-plus/notepad-plus-plus/issues/6484)

A pretty funny suggestion. I notice a lot of anti China copypasta spam in the
issues also.

~~~
segfaultbuserr
There are some government-backed propaganda, but from my observation, the vast
majority of them in incidents like this one is a true grassroot phenomenon.
Usually it's the result of a bunch of pro-governments activists and anti-
government activists organizing themselves on social networks and raid their
targets, believe they are fighting for a righteous cause, similar to 4chan's
modus operandi.

------
b1gtuna
There was a time when I thought China would eventually _open up_ and be more
democratic like the rest of the world. I really thought it was inevitable.

~~~
metalliqaz
Well, it's not unique to China.

Authoritarianism is rising all around the world. Turns out there's lots of
people in current majority populations that really feel threatened when
minorities start getting rights, and their anxiety about having to compete in
a meritocracy means they will throw democracy under the bus as long as they
can keep their majority status.

~~~
notzuck
"compete in a meritocracy"

You're clearly behind on the times. Nobody wants meritocracy. People want what
they consider fair and that's usually a leg up over everyone around them. Big
4 have started giving points for diversity when hiring. This is the new
normal.

~~~
metalliqaz
youre just restating my point

~~~
notzuck
I didn't mean to restate your point. I think you did not understand me at all.

I was saying that the people you think want everything to be a meritocracy, do
not. The minorities that want equality do not want equality at all and the
system is starting to give them preferential treatment.

~~~
metalliqaz
oh I see now, you're one of those people I was talking about.

~~~
notzuck
Of course just dismiss my actual experiences because it doesn't match your
political bias. I had a hiring manager LITERALLY say he liked me but has to
hire a woman to balance out the team.

I was LITERALLY told to give minority candidates 5 extra points on CV scoring
when I was a senior manager at Deloitte.

We now have management programs and other trainings available exclusively as
part of women's networks where the same training is not available to men. I
know plenty of people that could do with presentation training, why did only
the women get it?

------
metalliqaz
What a mess. It looks like a mix of government propagandists and anti-
government activists.

The lead dev of Notepad++ does this political stuff a lot and should
understand what the results will be. I guess that's what he's decided to do
with his time.

~~~
baq
I think you’re underestimating the dev if you think he didn’t know what could
happen.

~~~
metalliqaz
I think he would already know from experience. He's dealt with controversy
before. [https://notepad-plus-plus.org/news/apology-for-sexist-
jokes/](https://notepad-plus-plus.org/news/apology-for-sexist-jokes/)

------
zwaps
I love the China shills suggesting that he make a yellow west release (a
suggestion meant as an attack), misunderstanding that political controversy in
the West is not a forbidden topic

and then as is turns out, almost a year ago, this

[https://notepad-plus-plus.org/downloads/v7.6.2/](https://notepad-plus-
plus.org/downloads/v7.6.2/)

haha

------
vyuh
The issues page is [https://github.com/notepad-plus-plus/notepad-plus-
plus/issue...](https://github.com/notepad-plus-plus/notepad-plus-plus/issues).
Spam started 16 hours ago with issue #6286. The issue count stands at #7480 at
the moment. ~1200 issues in 16 hours!

------
big_chungus
It appears his site is being DDOSed, too; I'm getting the cloudflare,
"Checking your browser". Can anyone else confirm?

~~~
pcunite
Yes. I can't download the installer as well.

------
jordigh
Their poor issue tracker

[https://github.com/notepad-plus-plus/notepad-plus-
plus/issue...](https://github.com/notepad-plus-plus/notepad-plus-plus/issues)

after they published this:

[https://notepad-plus-plus.org/news/v781-free-uyghur-
edition/](https://notepad-plus-plus.org/news/v781-free-uyghur-edition/)

------
lilSebastian
Why have so many threads discussing this issue been removed from this site
today?

